# Your Other Rides!



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

Show what you drive when your not on the trails or in the pits.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I thought that all i needed was pits and trails.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

i mean like to get to work and play trucks maybe


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Company truck: Red F250 Powerstroke SWB Crew Cab Average 500 miles/day

Personal truck: 98 Dodge 2500 Cummins Ext Cab LWB Average 25 miles/month

Putt around the house: 2001 Yamaha Bear Tracker 250


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

lincoln navigator 4x4
ford explorer 2x4
slp camaro 35th anniversary ss making 592rwhp
40ft. mountain air motor coach.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

04 f150 lifted with goodies for the weekend and to pull the brute 
02 gmc sonoma to go back and forth to work 
08 brute for play
but am looking for a beater bike right now to fix up for the trails


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

94 Ford Ranger - Daily driver/Brute puller
06 Chevy Cobalt LT - was my traveling car, but I'm trying to sell it.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

DD









Tow Pig or when I need more inside room:









Wifes Ride:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^Another toyota fan 

my next ride is a tundra!


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

those tundras will go! you gotta hold on when you gas it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah i know. You can tow huge stuff like it aint even back there!
my 4runner, however, struggles pulling 2 bikes and my big *** trailer.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Well all mine has is the 4.7 but it has plenty of power for what I need it to do. 


My dad on the other hand has an 08 with the 5.7. :sgrin: :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

2001 Chevy Suburban
2006 Pontiac Grand Prix
2001 Honda Recon
2007 NRA Brute 750


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

07 F150 4x4 crew
07 Explorer Eddie Bauer
88 Yota 4x4
07 Brute 
07 KFX 50 
6027 Exmark during the summer - haha! My yard is 3 acres but with the 6027 - it takes no time!!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

daily driver


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

and here's the rancher. it's allergic to mud =)


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

haha the rancher


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

BigP said:


> daily driver


Big P = Big Pimpin' Nice truck man.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll have to get some pictures of mine cleaned up I've got a 1997 Chevy Z-71 (the old grey mare) and a 2007 Toyota FJ Cruiser 4wd.


----------



## turbine tester (Feb 25, 2009)

my 1974 CB750 and 05 Vtx 1300c just sold the Vtx thoe.


----------



## turbine tester (Feb 25, 2009)

Pic of my brute 2 days old


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

that red is sick


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

my other toy, its really slow...  :bigok:


----------



## turbine tester (Feb 25, 2009)

Sick Sick as in good or bad???

Pic with new Zillas.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

sick = good


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

Heres what i pull mine with.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

My baby, the daily driver.. I only drive to work once a week though.:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that is one good lookin F150!


----------



## OCCKawi (May 12, 2009)

*My Yellow Jeep, everyday driver*

lift, tires...blah blah blah
She's dirty here, and she usually stays dirty!!!! ha


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Good lookin' Jeep man, I love em' and have owned 3. 1 was a 2003 TJ and 2 1986 CJ-7's , One of my CJ's is posted on here somewhere, all of em' set up about like yours 4'' and 33's. I sold my last one about 3 weeks ago to a friend of my Dad's but will eventually get another it's in my blood. It's kinda like trying to explain all this money we spend on these ATV's 'if you have to explain it they're probably not gonna understand'.


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

01 Duramax, Edge programmer, 4" Exhaust






75 Blazer (dead)(again)


----------



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

turbine tester said:


> Pic of my brute 2 days old


 mine used to look like that minus the snow we don't get that here in louisiana


----------



## ericcarney (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ now that's a **** good time!


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

well heres my truck









my toy truck









my dodge...kinna gets lonely cause i dont drive her much









and finally my work trucks


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice trucks, I haven't seen a set of ^^^Ground Hawgs in a loooong time I kinda forgot about them.


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

they still rock tho!!!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah they are a bad azz tire a friend of mine in High School had some on a 77' or 78' 3/4 ton 4wd Chevy they were 42's I think it was huge. We had alot of good times in that truck it was so rusted out if he washed all the hardened mud off it the dang thing wouldv'e probably fell apart.


----------

